
Global Warming’s Worst-Case Projections Look Increasingly Likely - rbanffy
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609620/global-warmings-worst-case-projections-look-increasingly-likely/?utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social&utm_content=2018-01-15&utm_campaign=Technology+Review
======
txsh
If the “science is settled” and an outcome better than the predictions is
impossible, then an outcome worse than the predictions is also impossible.

